# Filling the Form by Hand or by Type



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Guys 

I'm about to lodge my De facto Visa application Onshore 
i was wonderring Can i fill all the application form ( except 80 form ) in the computer and print them out and sign or not ?? 
cause i think fill in computer it would looks better and easy then filing by hand , But it says on top of the form that Please use a pen  


Thank you


----------



## sbjapan (Jul 19, 2010)

You can type it in using a program called PDF Xchange Viewer. Save the form to your hard drive or thumb drive. Then open the program PDF Xchange Viewer and tell it where you saved it. You can then type in the form. SAVE the form before you close.

To print it out, open it with Adobe (NOT PDF Xchange Viewer!), then print it.

Good luck. Typing really saves time! With PDF Xchange, you can edit many times before you print it out.

Susan


----------



## wimo (Apr 12, 2010)

I typed mine on line and handed in at Melbourne no problems, i didnt do all the clever saving stuff first, so if you make a mistake you have to redo that page again, so might be worth while following the save form option! Good luck!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

I did mine by hand because that's what the instructions say to do. And that's what the Embassy said to do.


----------



## sbjapan (Jul 19, 2010)

*But...*



Vyktoria said:


> I did mine by hand because that's what the instructions say to do. And that's what the Embassy said to do.


But my CO (Hong Kong) actually thanked me for typing mine. She said many people's handwriting is so hard to read!

I think it has to be legible - that's the main bit!

Susan


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

It depends what your embassy is willing to accept. It's always best to check with the embassy before filling out the forms. In your case your embassy accepts types forms but some embassy's require hand written forms.


----------

